# Mad Hatter's Mad Menagerie



## Mad Hatter (Oct 20, 2009)

*G. rosea & G. porteri*


MM _Grammostola porteri_ - currently out on a breeding loan. (G. porteri insert HD video)









_Grammostola rosea_ - "Doc"









_Grammostola rosea_ - "Barbara Ann"









There is no _Grammostola rosea_ - only "Zuul"









_Grammostola rosea_ - "Indy" (full name = Indefatigable)







Evidence to support why I should have named it "Hangs by Fangs" instead of Indefatigable:









_Grammostola rosea_ - "Roski"







She's such a sweet-T. 







Roski, making a bee-line (T-line?) for that hide-worthy looking sleeve.









_Grammostola rosea_ - "Dionysus" (merrily feasting upon mealworm)


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 20, 2009)

*G. pulchripes - "Aiken"*

As a sling, she was loose in my room for 3 months. This picture was taken after she ran out from under my bed and threw a threat display at the vacuum cleaner. That was about 5 or 6 years ago.







This is her today:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teal (Oct 20, 2009)

*Lots o little guys! Cute  *


----------



## Ariel (Oct 20, 2009)

Great shots. :clap:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh thank you. It's a work in progress - many more pictures to be added, as soon as I have the time to take them.


----------



## GOMER113 (Oct 20, 2009)

Very nice! Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Roski (Oct 20, 2009)

I am laughing so hard right now. I MIGHTILY approve of Dionysus... and of course, that other one 

Also, it's always nice to see pictures of an adult _pulchripes- _I feel like mine's been a baby forever! Yours is a beautiful girl, and probably the only one in history to survive a stint with a vacuum cleaner


----------



## MissChelly (Oct 21, 2009)

LMAO. I LOVE the names you gave your Ts.


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice pics you have there.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 22, 2009)

*"Aiken" molted last night!*

Such a fine looking lady!

_Grammostola pulchripes_







Thanks guys for all the nice compliments! 

I'm certainly no great photographer but the beautiful T's make the photos I take look good!


----------



## Roski (Oct 23, 2009)

^^^ She is gorgeous!!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 23, 2009)

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Sundan (Oct 23, 2009)

Be careful,on several pictures the T:s are hovering above the waterdish, might be abit dry at those.


----------



## curiousme (Oct 23, 2009)

i love little G. rosea _slings_, so pink and fuzzy!  Wonderful pics, keep 'em comin'! 

Very cool names as well.........


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 5, 2009)

*G. pulchra - "True"*

Thanks all for the nice comments! I am glad you got a kick out of the names!  

Some new photos - please note, these pictures were taken by a photographer _much_ more skilled than myself!








_Grammostola pulchra_ - _*"True"*_ (female)


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 5, 2009)

*G. pulchripes - "Aiken"*

Better photos of Aiken - again, I am not the photographer responsible for these absolutely _BEAUTIFUL_ photos! 







_Grammostola pulchripes_ - _*"Aiken"*_ (female)


----------



## curiousme (Nov 5, 2009)

Is the name True from the series Earth 2?  Just curious.................

Beautiful pictures, kudos to the photographer!


----------



## What (Nov 5, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> Better photos of Aiken - again, I am not the photographer responsible for these absolutely _BEAUTIFUL_ photos!


LIES! You did take this photo.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 10, 2009)

curiousme said:


> Is the name True from the series Earth 2?  Just curious.................


No, the name actually came from this piece of music in Silent Hill 2, which was playing (in game) when I unpacked her. I looked up the name of the song and it seemed to be just right. 

[YOUTUBE]UDKx1Rp1yAA[/YOUTUBE]

I also just had to look up the series you mentioned - and the character True. Looks like a really good series! I hadn't even heard of it until you mentioned it here.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> *True Danziger*
> The ten-year-old daughter of John Danziger, and also previously an indentured worker on the space station from which the expedition departed. She forms a bond with Uly, initially one of jealousy and dislike, but eventually a close friendship.


~ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth_2_(TV_series)

She was a little 0.75" sling at the time and it seemed like a good name that could fit a male or female T, since I didn't know she was a she at the time. 

She only recently got that nice velvet black color - for the longest time, she was more of a dull gray T. And I was looking at pics of Mulder in your photo thread. 

It is so surprising how drastically different T's look from one another, even if they are the same species. Yours has a nice reddish color to it - not the dull gray mine displayed until just recently. Amazing!



curiousme said:


> Beautiful pictures, kudos to the photographer!





What said:


> LIES! You did take this photo.


So I did! (only that one, though) And I couldn't have done it without a lot of assistance - and the temporary loan of quite a nice camera I might add... sooo, kudos to _you_. 

Thank you again everyone for all the kind compliments.


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 10, 2009)

That's an awesome G.pulchra. :drool:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 10, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> That's an awesome G.pulchra. :drool:


Thank you!


----------



## curiousme (Nov 11, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> No, the name actually came from this piece of music in Silent Hill 2, which was playing (in game) when I unpacked her. I looked up the name of the song and it seemed to be just right.
> 
> I also just had to look up the series you mentioned - and the character True. Looks like a really good series! I hadn't even heard of it until you mentioned it here.


It is a wonderful name, thanks for posting where it came from.  i only recently watched Earth 2 all the way through, it was an excellent series that was canceled before its time.  i thought the name True was a pretty nifty one, when i realized that was the little girl's name.



> She only recently got that nice velvet black color - for the longest time, she was more of a dull gray T. And I was looking at pics of Mulder in your photo thread.
> 
> It is so surprising how drastically different T's look from one another, even if they are the same species. Yours has a nice reddish color to it - not the dull gray mine displayed until just recently. Amazing!


Now that they have both hardened up, they are beautifully black and fuzzy.  i can't wait til ours are the size of yours!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 16, 2009)

*Brachypelma albopilosum*

A cute new addition!


----------



## Teal (Nov 16, 2009)

*Gorgeous! Those new photos are lovely, and what a cute new addition! *


----------



## varanus dwarfus (Nov 16, 2009)

Your G. Pulchra is outstanding! I love the story about your G. Pulchripes coming out and throwing a threat display at your vacuum cleaner. I'm glad you were able to find her in one piece. She's a very pretty girl.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Nov 30, 2009)

I really love your Chaco 

Mine is the favorite out of my entire collection. She has no officially survived 4 collection sales, and is over 6 years old! They are just such a great species to own


----------



## Xian (Jan 1, 2010)

Mad Hatter said:


> Thanks all for the nice comments! I am glad you got a kick out of the names!
> 
> Some new photos - please note, these pictures were taken by a photographer _much_ more skilled than myself!
> 
> ...


She's a Real Looker!!!!!!!!!!!!NICE!


----------



## What (Jun 14, 2010)

I think this thread needs to be updated...


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 4, 2013)

The little one hanging on by it's fangs bless it! :cute:

Reactions: Like 1


----------

